# Newport and other northern charters



## Cooper96 (Dec 1, 2012)

Looking for a northern charter destination for mid-August. We've chartered in the Pacific Northwest (Anacortes and Nanaimo) and Maine. 

I was considering Maine again but also became aware of Newport, which was not on my radar. Looks like cruising there means heading over to Martha's Vineyard and Nantucket.

Any thoughts on Newport as a charter location in August? I'm guessing it's more crowded, less secluded, less picturesque than Maine and the Pacific NW. We're much more into anchoring/mooring than marinas.

We're also spoiled by getting big boats for our group and I'm not finding a lot of choice with 3-4 cabins in Maine.


----------

